# Caught On Tape: Officer Pulls Woman By Hair



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Woman Sues, Faces Charges_

Related To Story



 ​

*UNUSUAL ARREST*
​
[*]*Slideshow: *Caught On Tape: Officer Pulls Woman By Hair








*Video: *Woman Pulled Out Of Car By Hair 
*AUBURN, Wash. -- *A Washington woman is suing after a police officer pulled her out of her car by her hair, an incident that was caught on dashcam video.

The 55-year-old woman was arrested for not signing a speeding ticket.

In the dashcam video from the officer's car, the officer can be seen asking the woman to step out of the car. When she refused, the officer pulled her out by her hair.

The woman's lawyer said it was unnecessary force because the woman had already signed for the ticket.

But prosecutors said the tape shows the woman acting irrationally.

The woman has been charged with resisting arrest, obstruction and assault.

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nothing unusual about that. Nice tactic.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

That friggin tape was edited, besides it being obvious u can see it on the timer. its muted when the woman is talking and its cuts only to the scenes where the officer effecting the arrest. thats bullshit.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You have to love long hair...the ready-made handle!


----------

